# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Dernier numéros n'apparaissent pas dans la bibliothèque mais aussi  dans le magasin

## Gilestiel

Bonjour,

Mon problème est simple, abonnement renouvelé depuis le début septembre, tout semble correct, mais le problème c'est que depuis le numéro spécial gamecon , les nouveaux magazines n'apparaissent pas dans ma bibliothèque mais aussi dans le magasin.

Une solution ?

Merci.

----------


## Netsabes

Il n'y a pas eu de numéro de Canard Jeux Vidéo (la version numérique et mensuelle de Canard PC, qui paraît généralement autour du 5 de chaque mois) depuis le numéro avec la Gamescom en couv'. Le prochain numéro sort dans quelques jours.

----------


## Gilestiel

Désolé, confusion entre la version papier et la numérisée. Merci.

----------


## djraph

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau  et je me demandais par rapport a la version tablette de canard pc, si a l'inscription sur l'application, elle ne nous engageait pas a acheter directement un numéro. Et que l'on peu voir le numéro d'essai. Car comme je suis sous administration, je n'ai pas le droit d'utiliser une carte sans consentement. 

merci et bonne fin de journée, et longue vie a canard pc que je viens de découvrir

---------- Post added at 16h58 ---------- Previous post was at 16h26 ----------

j'ai eu ma réponse j'ai fais un compte, et l'on peu soit acheter au numéro soit abonnement. je vais pouvoir lire le numéro ce soir.

----------

